# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  couple of wee things

## tui_man2

Well getting anoyed from sitting up with the boy been crook an waiting for him to nod off as beds the not cool enough

Anyway heres the hunters super light model- ranges from 170-280grams
(NOT for range use/target shooting made for hunters use upto 6-7 shots in a row then allow to cool, sight your rifle in with it off then put on an takes 2-3 shots to adjust to the right POI if you even have to)





An heres the prototype muilti stack unit
(as the real things have been lost in freight on way back from anodising last week so some luckey will get enough for 15 of these an 15 normal suppressors :Pissed Off: )




That can be shortened to what ever you require like........................





An a little 22mag one


Enjoy

----------


## distant stalker

I like the concept, what calibre is the super light model suited up to? Like the concept of the stack models too

----------


## baldbob

You have a thing for losing "things" in transit dontcha  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Is the carbon stuctural? looks the biz :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

> I like the concept, what calibre is the super light model suited up to? Like the concept of the stack models too


Upto rem mag/win mag they will just be the little heaveir, when i get next lot done ill put a add up here to show all the modles etc




> You have a thing for losing "things" in transit dontcha


Tell me about it tho this was on nzc an always been good, not that happy about loosing 30 tho




> Is the carbon stuctural? looks the biz


Yep shes carbon fibre body :Grin:

----------


## R93

Its not my one you have lost in transit? I was looking forward to my new toy.

----------


## tui_man2

> Its not my one you have lost in transit? I was looking forward to my new toy.


Was one but have the body of it still so will have new ends etc this week hopfully, will go in tomorrow an get the cnc humming again mate, i was hoping to come down an see you tomorrow might still happen

----------


## R93

Do you need to do some shooting? That could fit in good, we have some machining to discuss. I have a mate from gunworks here chasing stags. He may be keen for a blast.
I was just winding ya up, I dont need my toy till I am home again for the ballot. If it is half as good as my temporary one I will be stoked.

----------


## tui_man2

> Do you need to do some shooting? That could fit in good, we have some machining to discuss. I have a mate from gunworks here chasing stags. He may be keen for a blast.
> I was just winding ya up, I dont need my toy till I am home again for the ballot. If it is half as good as my temporary one I will be stoked.


Was going to pop down with it an the other an some fish if things go well :Thumbsup: 

Haha sounds like a good play to me tho ill let you kow when an bring some targets doen with me to

----------


## R93

> Was going to pop down with it an the other an some fish if things go well
> 
> Haha sounds like a good play to me tho ill let you kow when an bring some targets doen with me to


I will be even happier if you show up with Baldbobs bounty. I friggin love swordfish. Sounds good mate. If ya can get down early we can look for a beasty I know of that is making some noise.

----------


## baldbob

> I will be even happier if you show up with Baldbobs bounty. I friggin love swordfish. Sounds good mate. If ya can get down early we can look for a beasty I know of that is making some noise.


theres bluenose coming your way too dave  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Mmmmm bluenose

----------


## baldbob

> Mmmmm bluenose


Ill have some waiting for you when u come down for the tahr hunt bro  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> theres bluenose coming your way too dave


Mate. Sounds great. I hav'nt been out to get any with my usual supplier for a while. Really appreciate it Adam, ta. Ya have to let me know if there is anything I can bring back from Oz for ya to save on the gst and such. If ya want me to bring back a heavy chested blonde, it has to be mute :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ill have some waiting for you when u come down for the tahr hunt bro


Ta,could swap ya some crumbed " I cant believe its not fish" :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Is the carbon stuctural? looks the biz


 A mate from the darkside, racktracker has a carbon fibre one on his 7mm rem mag guide rifle. Its light and he rates it highly.  My 10 year old fired it with no problems. I would suggest a tui_man can would be just as well made and practical if not better. 
Cant wait to try my one out.

----------


## Normie

Looking good Tui_man. Hopefully the courier was ensured for the lost parts. Do you have the specs for the modular suppressor? Weight Length muzzle forward length etc. Overbarrel or can?

Cheers

----------


## tui_man2

> Looking good Tui_man. Hopefully the courier was ensured for the lost parts. Do you have the specs for the modular suppressor? Weight Length muzzle forward length etc. *Overbarrel or can*?
> 
> Cheers


Depends what you want? can get either or? or options to have both over barrel an can just change the centre

----------


## tui_man2

> Looking good Tui_man. Hopefully the courier was ensured for the lost parts. Do you have the specs for the modular suppressor? Weight Length muzzle forward length etc. Overbarrel or can?
> 
> Cheers


Right sorry normie

CAN VERSION                                                     Over barrel
47.5 OD                                                             47.5 OD 
144mm forward (7 units)                                    150mm forward (7 units)
410grams                                                          120mm back
                                                                         570grams

Each stack adds 16mm in length, can cut down to 64mm in lenght or keep stacking them up past the 7 that come as standard if you wanted to purchase addition units, an can go lighter if you would like anodised alloy as baffles an replace them for powder wear when you rebarrel :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Normie

Thanks for that Tui_Man.

----------


## leathel

mate is going to fit a can to his 223... you selling them yet? whats the coin. (Not read on here much latley so may have missed if you have been asked before)

----------


## tui_man2

> mate is going to fit a can to his 223... you selling them yet? whats the coin. (Not read on here much latley so may have missed if you have been asked before)


I am but have sold out an have more on the go at the moment but most of them are gone also or on hold till i get the word, so the next lot of that type wont be for a month sorry
I have 480 fitted on the light ones

----------


## Smiddy

count me in for one for my next build

----------


## tui_man2

> count me in for one for my next build


 :Thumbsup:  done at mates rates :36 1 11:  haha

----------


## tonka

Nice idea. But I think you need pieces anodized or coated properly for that true professional finish. Youve got some great stuff goin on. Im lookin forward to receiving my build your knocking out for me. 
That build you told me about of your own sounds very interesting to, cant wait for a report.

----------


## Normie

G'day Abe. Any updates on your suppressors? Pics of the modular ones in finished form? Other models available?

----------


## veitnamcam

Heres mine, Im probably not the best one to review it as its my first but im pretty happy with it.

----------


## R93

> Nice idea. But I think you need pieces anodized or coated properly for that true professional finish. Youve got some great stuff goin on. Im lookin forward to receiving my build your knocking out for me. 
> That build you told me about of your own sounds very interesting to, cant wait for a report.


I dont agree with the anodizing. It wears off pretty quick from use, and a tape of some sort would suffice for the end caps as they are all thats showing. I reckon it is his look and it would just be another cost he has to pass on. They look pretty professional to me and I rate my one highly enough to get another.

----------


## tui_man2

> G'day Abe. Any updates on your suppressors? Pics of the modular ones in finished form? Other models available?


I have a few of the modular ones sitting there now back from been anodised but are smaller than the origional testing ones so will put them to use before i sell them, they are now 40mm Dia

Have few different models:
Carbon .17/.22 end can
Alloy .17/.22
Carbon Overbarrel upto 60gr powder
Alloy Overbarrel upto 60gr powder
Carbon hunter overbarrel upto  60gr powder
Carbon superlight hunter over barrel (No isolator/alloy brake) upto 60gr powder
Alloy magunm overbarrel upto 110gr powder

Do ends cans but on request dont hold any is stock, an also do stainless suppressors on request, overbarrel or end can

Iv been bit busy with other bits latley so havnt had alot of spare time but will get some pic up

----------


## Normie

Awesome. Cheers mate. I look forward to the photos. Smaller OD on the modular cans will be good. Let me know if you need a tester.  :Wink:

----------


## tui_man2

> Awesome. Cheers mate. I look forward to the photos. Smaller OD on the modular cans will be good. Let me know if you need a tester.


I'm sure we can arrange that lol. I'll get through my back log now an get something sorted for you

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> I'm sure we can arrange that lol. I'll get through my back log now an get something sorted for you
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2


Did the cook answer that post for you Abe??

----------


## sneeze

> Did the cook answer that post for you Abe??


Must have ,I understood every word. :Grin:

----------


## Normie

Haha... I like that.

Awesome. Speak to you soon.

----------


## crnkin

Abe is actually easy to understand now he has a new phone haha!

----------


## Normie

Does it have spell check now.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

I managed to do that all on my own lol. Have to us predictive now as it's faster than normal way, to it spells it right for me  :Cool:  something's have to be a plus.

Smart cunts:p

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> I managed to do that all on my own lol. Have to us predictive now as it's faster than normal way, to it spells it right for me  something's have to be a plus.
> 
> Smart cunts:p
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2


Uh oh! Take it back! It looks like it blew a moccasin. You have even managed to confuse modern tecnology.

----------


## sneeze

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  the best laughs come from the most unexpected places  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

> Uh oh! Take it back! It looks like it blew a moccasin. You have even managed to confuse modern tecnology.


Year it didn't take long now did it, i should realy read what i put down but always have something better to be doing haha, an i have a little 6.5 barrel there thats screaming get me going  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Year it didn't take long now did it, i should realy read what i put down but always have something better to be doing haha, an i have a little 6.5 barrel there thats screaming get me going



It will squeal if you dont hop too it. Its all good I have money thats screaming too get over there as well, but I spose it will magically appear when my barrel does :Psmiley:

----------


## CreepingDeath

What do your su

----------


## CreepingDeath

What do your superlght carbon ones weigh in at. They look mint

----------


## Toby

Do you still make those modular ones?

----------

